# Best brunch in Dubai: Traiteur, Al Qasr, Al Muna or Al Muntaha?



## MTodd (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey all,

My friend and I are both males in our mid-twenties and are looking for a couple of good brunches to visit when in Dubai this June. 

Last year we visited Le Traiteur and were very impressed – we liked the fact that the food was of an extremely high quality and thought the atmosphere was just right. This time round we have two available brunch slots and are not sure whether to stick with what we know or try something new! We have narrowed the choice down to the following 4 options: Al Qasr, Al Muna (Mina a Salam), Al Muntaha (Burj al Arab) and Traiteur.

We are looking for a very high standard of food in a great setting – we are not as bothered about the ‘party atmosphere’ evident at brunches like Yalumba, Saffron etc. We are also aware that outdoor elements will be limited, given the time of year. Alcohol is not a major consideration as we are unsure whether we will be choosing the alcohol packages on either occasion. The price differences between the brunches are also not decisive.

From what we have gathered, Al Qasr and Al Muntaha appear to have more ‘wow’ factor, given their setting, but Traiteur and Al Muna appear to be of a (marginally) higher quality in food terms. Both of these factors are important to us and this is why we are unable to make the final cut!

Would love to hear from anyone who has tried any number of these brunches!

Many thanks


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Not been to AL Muntaha at the Burj but have been to all the others a few times each.

Al Qasr is a huge brunch - the two of you might get lost in there. Times I've been we've never had a full table as there's so much wandering around looking for food to be done. Wouldn't recommend it for a small group.

Al Muna is similar, good food but vast and definitely a buffet feel.

Traiteur sets itself apart with the workshop kitchen and the fact that you don't feel out of place as a couple, two friends or a group. Atmosphere is always good - the singer and pianist add to that. Service is always good, food is always good. I keep going back and it's never let me down.

Traiteur all the way


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

this all sounds terribly grown up for two chaps in their mid twenties.
You should be out wenching.

I assume you subscribe to _*'The Chap'*_ magazine?


*The Chap Manifesto*


*1. THOU SHALT ALWAYS WEAR TWEED.* No other fabric says so defiantly: I am a man of panache, savoir-faire and devil-may-care, and I will not be served Continental lager beer under any circumstances. 
*
2. THOU SHALT NEVER NOT SMOKE. *Health and Safety “executives” and jobsworth medical practitioners keep trying to convince us that smoking is bad for the lungs/heart/skin/eyebrows, but we all know that smoking a bent apple billiard full of rich Cavendish tobacco raises one’s general sense of well-being to levels unimaginable by the aforementioned spoilsports.

*3. THOU SHALT ALWAYS BE COURTEOUS TO THE LADIES*. A gentleman is never truly seated on an omnibus or railway carriage: he is merely keeping the seat warm for when a lady might need it. Those who take offence at being offered a seat are not really Ladies.

*4. THOU SHALT NEVER, EVER, WEAR PANTALOONS DE NIMES.* When you have progressed beyond fondling girls in the back seats of cinemas, you can stop wearing jeans. Wear fabrics appropriate to your age, and, who knows, you might even get a quick fumble in your box at the opera. 

*5. THOU SHALT ALWAYS DOFF ONE’S HAT.* Alright, so you own a couple of trilbies. Good for you – but it’s hardly going to change the world. Once you start actually lifting them off your head when greeting, departing or simply saluting passers-by, then the revolution will really begin.
* 
6. THOU SHALT NEVER FASTEN THE LOWEST BUTTON ON THY WAISTCOAT.* Look, we don’t make the rules, we simply try to keep them going. This one dates back to Edward VII, sufficient reason in itself to observe it.

*7. THOU SHALT ALWAYS SPEAK PROPERLY*. It’s quite simple really. Instead of saying “Yo, wassup?”, say “How do you do?” 

*8. THOU SHALT NEVER WEAR PLIMSOLLS WHEN NOT DOING SPORT.* Nor even when doing sport. Which you shouldn’t be doing anyway. Except cricket. 

*9. THOU SHALT ALWAYS WORSHIP AT THE TROUSER PRESS.* At the end of each day, your trousers should be placed in one of Mr. Corby’s magical contraptions, and by the next morning your creases will be so sharp that they will start a riot on the high street. 

*10. THOU SHALT ALWAYS CULTIVATE INTERESTING FACIAL HAIR.* By interesting we mean moustaches, not beards.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

MAW0504 said:


> Not been to AL Muntaha at the Burj but have been to all the others a few times each.
> 
> Al Qasr is a huge brunch - the two of you might get lost in there. Times I've been we've never had a full table as there's so much wandering around looking for food to be done. Wouldn't recommend it for a small group.
> 
> ...


I love my brunches, the only problem is I can't eat that much food, however I have decided when I arrive in April I'm trying a few brunches I've been to Al Muna, Latitude, Al Qasr but I haven't heard of Traiteur where is it based? Now that we are on food I have tried the Amala at JZS on the palm it's an Indian not a brunch as such, however they offer a tasting menu, where they bring all the menu out to you from starters to main courses and whatever dish you like, you can simply ask for more, awesome I do recall loosening my belt after I left  

On that note its 7.50am here in the UK snowing cold and now I'm hungry - Hope you all have a great week 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Traiteur is at the Park Hyatt on the creek - it's not cheap but it's worth it if you are a foodie....and like Veuve Clicquot on tap


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

MAW0504 said:


> Traiteur is at the Park Hyatt on the creek - it's not cheap but it's worth it if you are a foodie....and like Veuve Clicquot on tap


I shall give it a go the Hyatt is the one next to Raffles ... Think I need to lose a few kgs before I arrive otherwise I can sense the weight creeping on....


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

It's next to the Dubai Creek Golf Club.

The "Dubai Stone" is a well mentioned fact of life


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

MAW0504 said:


> It's next to the Dubai Creek Golf Club.
> 
> The "Dubai Stone" is a well mentioned fact of life


Tell me about it I used to be 18.5 stone 3 years ago now down to 13 stone aiming for 12 when I get to Dubai, I enjoy running in the heat it's awesome ... However I love my food and Dubai can feed you


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

MAW0504 said:


> Traiteur is at the Park Hyatt on the creek - it's not cheap but it's worth it if you are a foodie....and like Veuve Clicquot on tap


The Friday Brunch at Traiteur looks very tempting just checked their website 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

What about Double Deckers for two chaps on the pull....food ok, loads of ale (well lager) and spirits....very lively after the food is finished too.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Yorki said:


> What about Double Deckers for two chaps on the pull....food ok, loads of ale (well lager) and spirits....very lively after the food is finished too.


i dont think these chaps do 'lively', 'ale' or 'ok food'..............


----------

